# Pigeon with injured wing



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

I know I'm supposed to read but I fear making mistakes so I've decided to make an account and ask for help. How do I catch him without him freaking out? These pigeons that hang around my house don't seem to like me too much so its only natural that they will freak out. I just don't want to hurt him further. I am asking for assistance, but I am very limited since I'm just a student living at home.


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

I've got him into a box and I think hes supposed to be warm so I have a reptile light hanging above. Is that bad?


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

He seems to be hydrated. I read more about this and I've been giving him water via syringe. Hes been drinking a good amount but he still seems scared. I'm gonna wait a bit and see how things go. I'm looking to clean his wound and bandage him up but right now it doesnt seem like the time yet.


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

His eyes are closing everyonce in a while, its like 2:40am so I don't blame him. His eyes also are orangeish red. Is that normal or should I be worried and that hes dying? It would be nice if someone chimed in seeing as I've never owned birds and have no idea what I'm doing T___T


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh and hes standing upright on his own, hes kinda puffy and his wound still appears wet.


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Need help with disinfecting and bandaging


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

His eye color is fine, don't worry. You should see some of my doves who have red eyes.  

If he seems hydrated, I would stop the injections and let him drink for himself. Do you have seeds left out for him? (Wild birdseed will do for now. Dove or pigeon mix would be fantastic if you can find it at a pet store or feed shop. Kaytee Supreme Daily Dove mix works well for me.) Also give him a third bowl for grit. (I like Kaytee Hi-Cal grit.) 

Does the wound appear to be from another animal (ie: cat, dog, bird of prey)? If so you're going to need antibiotic asap. (You only have a window of about a day after the bite/scratch to start him on the antibiotic to help him.) 
A lot of people on this site recommend oral antibiotics like either Amoxycillin or Trimethoprim Sulpha (also called Triple-Sulpha).

The heat lamp is ok so long as he is able to move away from it if he gets too hot. (Any idea what temp it's keeping him around?)

Make sure in the morning he can kind of tell that it's daylight so that he'll want to eat. (They're diurnal, and if it's dark they kind of go to sleep rather than trying to eat.)

BTW, where in the US are you? If you're near Omaha, NE I can help you find where to buy supplies and I can refer you to my bird vet.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's something on Saving a pigeon:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-11265.html


> Basic Steps To Saving The Life Of A Pigeon Or Dove
> It is vital to stabilize an ill or injured pigeon or dove as soon as possible after rescue.
> Three basic steps should be followed.
> HEAT, ISOLATION & HYDRATION
> ...


Here's a post with basic needs of a pigeon:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/found-a-pigeon-here-are-some-basic-needs-8755.html


> Here are some basic needs for a healthy pigeon temporarily in your care:
> 
> Water:
> 1. Fresh water (change it twice a day or more if it gets dirty quickly, this is especially for birds in a cage)
> ...


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Sometimes for disinfecting people use something as simple as a sterile saline solution. I'd hit it with diluted peroxide or benadine and then put on neosporin. Silvadene (Silversulfadiazine) ointment would also be ok instead of neosporin. It's used for burn victims so it might be a bit messier, but supposedly it's healing power is impressive. 

(You will still need oral antibiotics in conjunction with this topical stuff.) 

Have you noticed whether there are any bands on his legs?

Is the wing broken or just injured?


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, I'm kinda undercover from my mom. She doesnt know that its in my room and I'm trying to save it. She is terrified of animals so if I asked to go to the petshop to buy seeds, she'll find out and make me through him out  I dont have any seeds asides from white and black sesame. I don't keep anything but fish so I doubt anything would help. Do you suggest I use salt and some water to help the wound? I don't have any of the stuff you listed


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

I put sheets of paper underneath already.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Kaoru said:


> Well, I'm kinda undercover from my mom. She doesnt know that its in my room and I'm trying to save it. She is terrified of animals so if I asked to go to the petshop to buy seeds, she'll find out and make me through him out  I dont have any seeds asides from white and black sesame. I don't keep anything but fish so I doubt anything would help. Do you suggest I use salt and some water to help the wound? I don't have any of the stuff you listed


If you have any medical human supplies in your house, like a first aid kit, there should be antibiotic ointment and hydrogen peroxide. (We keep ours in the bathroom.) That's the first place I'd look. 

He's going to need seeds. *Are you near Omaha?* If you're so young that there's no way that you could get seeds without mom's approval, maybe I could give you some dove food or even keep the bird in my hospital cage for a while? (I shouldn't, but I can't help it and take in needy critters...) There are a couple of different people in Omaha with pigeons that maybe I could eventually rehome him to. I might even be able to contact the NE parrot rescue and see if she can help.

Also, if this is an animal attack, he needs antibiotic. I'm sorry but it's really black and white--if he doesn't get it soon enough he has very little chance.

ummm, I'm trying to think what else can help you out.... 
Do not use plain water if you decide to go with saline solution. (after saline you would absolutely need antibiotic ointment to keep wound soft.) Either boil water and then add a bunch of salt, or use contact lens solution (contact solution would be better.)


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Do you guys have any wild bird seed for the outside birds? If so, that's better than nothing. 

I know some people give defrosted frozen peas to pigeons one at a time. (You pop it in their mouth.) Make sure it's defrosted in a pan and not too hot. (If you can put it comfortably against your wrist skin it's ok temp.) Microwaving it will leave pockets of heat and burn the bird.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Trying to think of more temporary food options...

Do you have unpopped unsalted unseasoned popcorn?

Raw unsalted/unseasoned spanish peanuts?

Raw unsalted/unseasoned shelled sunflower seeds?

Sesame seeds (no seasoning/salt)?


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

I've turned the lamp off. I live in California, its quite hot here so I think it'll be fine. No bands around the leg and I have no idea about the wing. I honestly can't tell, just that it can't really use it and most definitely cannot fly. I've never gotten this close to a bird before so I really have no idea. Sorry...


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, the sesame seeds are plain. Would it be safe to feed those? I realize that he needs anti biotics of some sort but I dont know how I'll get it. I've contacted a friend who owns birds and they might have some stuff, but I'll have to wait till morning...well its 5 am so it should be soon. They have seeds so I'll borrow from them when I go visit them. I've turned the lights off since he seems to be nodding off. I might have to pick things up tomorrow. I am way too tired, not used to being up this late/early lol


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

I have only rubbing alcohol and band-aids, those won't help will they? I got some cloth that I can use to wrap his wing up when necessary. Hes staying in the box underneath my desk for the night, tomorrow I'll see how things go. I'll update how hes doing again in the morning. If he doesn't get anti biotic, is he surely to die? Hes standing and drinking. I've left a little thing of water and sesame seeds, correct me if I'm wrong in doing so. He can doesn't seem weak to the point where he will die but what do I know about birds...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you tell us what county you are in? Or a place you are near? That's not too specific but will help us figure out if there's anyone within driving distance who can help. We have quite a few members in California.

Do you have any vinegar (apple cider is preferred but white will do)?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Kaoru said:


> I have only rubbing alcohol and band-aids, those won't help will they? I got some cloth that I can use to wrap his wing up when necessary. Hes staying in the box underneath my desk for the night, tomorrow I'll see how things go. I'll update how hes doing again in the morning. If he doesn't get anti biotic, is he surely to die? Hes standing and drinking. I've left a little thing of water and sesame seeds, correct me if I'm wrong in doing so. He can doesn't seem weak to the point where he will die but what do I know about birds...


What I'm worried about is an infection taking hold. He might feel ok now, but like when you're exposed to bacteria, it can take a bit to feel the effects of an infection. (If he was bitten/scratched by a predator such that it would result in infection.) 

He does need more food/variety, but sesame seeds will at least make him feel less hungry for a bit. 

He's a gorgeous bird btw. 

I hope someone on this forum is close by you. You might also look at bringing him to Mickacoo if they are near you.

http://www.mickacoo.org/


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Fresno, CA 93720. Just woke up! Well he was awake long ago. He still seems afraid but he doesnt mind me touching him or examining his wing for some strange reason. Hes pooped quite some. I plan to go to my friends later today when I get the chance. And yeah, I'm worried about infection too, there isnt much I can do at the moment though. Anything I should know not to do or warning signs that he's not doing okay?


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm gonna upload a few pictures of his wing, see if you guys know if hes in trouble or not cause, like I have said before, I've never owned birds of any sort so I have no idea what I should be keeping an eye out for. I've been reading but not everything is always right so I'm being safe.


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

And I'm not sure how to clean up with him sitting there. Do I just take him out and put him in another box momentarily?


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

He's just sitting there grooming himself now. Is that a good sign?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm still guessing predator bite. He needs antibiotic by tomorrow or you lose the window to get him started. He needs to go to someone with birds. Did you call Mickacoo????

Did you ever find medical supplies? Any peroxide? Any antibiotic ointment? Normally this should be in your house for the people. 

This is at the point where you need to tell your mom and get this guy to a bird person or mickacoo. Birds do not last long without the right care. And he cannot live on sesame seeds for long...

Grooming means he's got a bit of energy, so yeah, that's good.


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Umm first off, who is Mickacoo? I have no idea who that is. As for the medical supplies, I didn't find any, my house doesn't have that kind of stuff because we don't rely on those types of medicine. I would love to but I dont know any bird people. I was hoping I could find someone through this forum because I am clueless when it comes to these things. I just didn't want him to die because I know the neighbor's cat would have killed him if I had left him out there...


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Kaoru said:


> Umm first off, who is Mickacoo? I have no idea who that is. As for the medical supplies, I didn't find any, my house doesn't have that kind of stuff because we don't rely on those types of medicine. I would love to but I dont know any bird people. I was hoping I could find someone through this forum because I am clueless when it comes to these things. I just didn't want him to die because I know the neighbor's cat would have killed him if I had left him out there...


http://www.mickacoo.org/

Mickacoo rescues pigeons and doves. They are part of a larger bird rescue. And they are in California.

I'm glad that you cared enough to pick him up. But if he can't get what he needs, this.. well it won't end very well. I'd like to see him get help from those who can give it.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

You also might try 
http://www.fresnowildlife.org/

It's a wildlife rescue place that I think is closer to you... 

I wish more members would pipe up. I can't remember who lives in CA and there's only so much time to get this bird on the road to recovery.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Kaoru said:


> And I'm not sure how to clean up with him sitting there. Do I just take him out and put him in another box momentarily?


Yes. You just pop him in another box and change the papers.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I've sent messages to some other people on the forum who live in California. One of them is an admin, so hopefully they'll at least have some input. 

We really just need to find a place where this bird can get the proper care.

Did you tell your mom?


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, I changed his papers already today. And you are right. I was hoping that more people would actually respond but so far, its just been you and one other person  I've done what I can for him and I'm going to have to rely on the help of others, I knew that since I took him in. If I didn't he wouldn't have stood and chance at all, but now I feel like crap because I know I'm not capable of treating it and like you have mentioned, people aren't responding which defeats the purpose of me trying to buy time for him... I don't know, I'm just frustrated because I'm stuck in a spot and I know you are trying your best to help but you seem to be the only one T__T


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Kaoru said:


> Yeah, I changed his papers already today. And you are right. I was hoping that more people would actually respond but so far, its just been you and one other person  I've done what I can for him and I'm going to have to rely on the help of others, I knew that since I took him in. If I didn't he wouldn't have stood and chance at all, but now I feel like crap because I know I'm not capable of treating it and like you have mentioned, people aren't responding which defeats the purpose of me trying to buy time for him... I don't know, I'm just frustrated because I'm stuck in a spot and I know you are trying your best to help but you seem to be the only one T__T


Well, we'll see what the outcome of me pming one of the admins will be. 

Also, could you please call Mickacoo? I think they could help you. They are long time pigeon advocates and have cared for many birds needing new homes.


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Mickacoo doesnt have a number  I emailed them already... and I have already contacted Fresno Wildlife as well.

And no, I have not told my mom, telling her right now will result in him being dumped outside for the night...


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

good. let me see who else I can find.

Be careful with wildlife centers--some of them don't really love pigeons and will put them down rather than take care of them so that the money can go to raptors and stuff. So before giving him to them, maybe ask their policy with pigeons.

Mickacoo would be most ideal. I hope you get a quick response from them. 

Here's a place near Fresno that takes pet birds ("wild" pigeons are feral or lost domesticated birds):
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/CA756.html
[email protected]


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Kaoru...you are doing a *great* job. And you have had Libis along with you...can't get much better than that. You have rec'd good advice so far. And thanks for saving your pal !

I am no longer in CA, I have moved to Portland, OR.

There are some members here from Fresno.

*"fresnobirdman" , "shanal", *and *"pigeonnewb"* are in Fresno, and *"yvannava"* is in Visalia...*"bbcdon"* in Porterville...I have contacted all of them...

...and here's a Loft/Breeder in Fresno who may be able to help you, too:

http://www.hapycolofts.com/

Everything you are doing so far is great. He/she is an adult...so usually there's a window of about 72 hours to begin antibiotics. Libis is correct...most important now is to find and start antibiotics.

Mickacoo will be of no help....Elizabeth is great with King pigeons, but they really do not care about Ferals at all. Sorta like a dog rescue place which will only aid one breed, y'know ?

I fear any wildlife care facility will just take him/her in and kill immediately...under the explanation that a wing injury means they will never recover 100% flight ability. So...I think there's a serious risk that he would be killed if brought to any sorta wild care rescue place.

You are in between a rock and a hard place. A lot of kids/adolescents/young adults post here and we help alot of 'em (and they help a lot of us, too) but usually they have their parents at least awarte of the situation. In your instance, the things you need to do (get antibiotic or contact and meet with a Forum member who knows pigeons) becomes very difficult if you are keeping it all a secret.

_Do you have a close friend or relative nearby who perhaps you could give the Pigeon to...so at least he/she can stay in a household which is more supportive of saving him/her ? A friend who's family loves animals...maybe someone with a pet bird...parrot, finch, canary, chicken, whatever ?_

In the next 24-48 hours, your buddy needs to be started on an antibiotic. I hope a Fresno person will reply here very soon and step up with some meds....but we should not count on it...

I really think you should find a friend and local ally ASAP.


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, I know because they primarily care for raptors and other animals more than anything else and I feel as if people would scoff because they generally respond with "Oh, those flying rats?" and then they give me the "We'll see" which roughly translates to we'll put him down and call it an accident.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I wish someone with a loft would reply--he's absolutely gorgeous and it doesn't look like he'd be too hard to rehab.

Here are more wildlife centers in CA. I'm kind of confused about where Fresno is. Sorry if these are too far away. (*crossing my fingers that mickacoo or a pigeon owner will work out..)


Orange County (Irvine/Laguna Niguel) Phone: 949 831-1178
Linda Evans (director), Pacific Wildlife Project
[email protected]
Wildlife Species: all bird species and small mammals
Limitations: no facilities for large mammals (deer, coyotes, etc.)
Specialties/Knowledge: Pelicans, all waterbirds and shorebirds, small songbirds

San Diego County (Lakeside) Phone: 619-561-9169
Grace Parrott, San Diego Humane Society and Wildlife Center
[email protected]
Wildlife Species: birds and mammals

San Bernardino County (Morongo Valley) Phone: 760- 363-1966
Jim Byrd, Morongo Basin Wildlife Rehab. Station
[email protected]
Wildlife Species: birds

I'm going to look for the member here who works with mickacoo and send her a pm.

*edit: did not see Jays post till after posting. 
I didn't realize Mickacoo was so weird about breeds. This is such a handsome bird, part of me wonders if he's a lost pet or something anyway. I have noticed they seem to only ever have kings and ringnecks though--which is very odd for a rescue in a state with so many homing and fancy pigeons.


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been trying to but my only friend who has birds moved away so I am left with the options stated(I've either emailed or called) and all gave me the wild pigeon=not important, lets put it down kind of attitude and its upsetting. This leaves me with the hope Fresnobirdman will respond because I have no one that will take him in grace. Oh and I don't know why I didn't ask before but, do you think places like food for less or something might carry antibiotics? I've seen stuff there before but I'm not sure. My last resort option would be to bike out after my mom sleeps to get some. I'm hoping its not more than a couple of dollars because thats all I have...


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Jaye said:


> Kaoru...you are doing a *great* job. And you have had Libis along with you...can't get much better than that. You have rec'd good advice so far. And thanks for saving your pal !
> 
> I am no longer in CA, I have moved to Portland, OR.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad somebody got my message. It's too bad I haven't been able to find anyone in the right state. If this little guy were in Nebraska or Iowa I might know more people to call on to get him some help. I mean, if I had to I'd use my transport/quarantine/hospital cage for a while and get him fairly stable/happy while contacting the people around here with pigeons, the caged bird club, and the parrot rescue (they end up with doves and finches and quail and all kinds of things.) 

I'm so frustrated. Can you think of anything else? Maybe another pigeon friendly rescue?


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

All of those are up north from here, Fresno is dead center of California. It would require a 2 hour drive and that just wont work  Also I'm sure he's feral. Theres a flock that hangs at my house and my house only for some reason and theres around 30 of them. My neighbors have the crows(also a flock of 30 or so). Its quite scary when they duke it out. The cats here kill them from time to time and I can never save them because by the time I find them, they are either dead or ripped to pieces at my door. This was the one and only case where only the wing was injured DX


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Kaoru said:


> I've been trying to but my only friend who has birds moved away so I am left with the options stated(I've either emailed or called) and all gave me the wild pigeon=not important, lets put it down kind of attitude and its upsetting. This leaves me with the hope Fresnobirdman will respond because I have no one that will take him in grace. Oh and I don't know why I didn't ask before but, do you think places like food for less or something might carry antibiotics? I've seen stuff there before but I'm not sure. My last resort option would be to bike out after my mom sleeps to get some. I'm hoping its not more than a couple of dollars because thats all I have...


Hun, you really need to tell your mom. I don't know how long it's going to take for us to find someone to give the bird over to for care. In the meanwhile you will need birdseed, antibiotic, and something to clean the wound with. 
Birdseed $3-5
antibiotic $5-any high number you want to go to. Depends on med, where you buy it, and if you need a prescription.
peroxide $1.69
Neosporin $4-$10

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/6017.html


Jay, do you think Duramycin might work? Like the kind you get at tractor suppy? That's cheaper than trimethoprim/sulfa, but it might be ok for a little while in a pinch. (I know it doesn't work for as many kinds of bacteria.)


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Sigh, you dont get it! If I tell her, then he's as good as dead. She will literally take him and his box and throw him with him inside it out the door. His only chance is if I keep quiet DX!!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Kaoru said:


> Sigh, you dont get it! If I tell her, then he's as good as dead. She will literally take him and his box and throw him with him inside it out the door. His only chance is if I keep quiet DX!!


That's going to make this complicated at best.... I've been private messaging all the California people I can find who are on the forum regularly. 

Umm, just a bit of internet safety, since you seem to be rather young yet. How do you plan on meeting someone if you find a bird hobbyist here to help you? Do you have a trusted adult that might be able to come with you when you meet online people? I'm 21 and I still don't buy things off of craigslist (where you have to go meet the people) without my black belt/football player boyfriend. I think most people here are pretty ok, but I want you to be safe as well as the bird.


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Well if I go to a public place, then it should be fine  Plus I'm sure if they are a bird hobbyist that lives in Fresno and has the heart to take in a feral pigeon, they wouldn't be the type to mug young kids ^ ^;; Honestly, I was planning on riding my bike to the Mcdonalds down the street with the pigeon covered with a towel in his box and just giving it to them.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Kaoru said:


> Well if I go to a public place, then it should be fine  Plus I'm sure if they are a bird hobbyist that lives in Fresno and has the heart to take in a feral pigeon, they wouldn't be the type to mug young kids ^ ^;; Honestly, I was planning on riding my bike to the Mcdonalds down the street with the pigeon covered with a towel in his box and just giving it to them.


K. Just be really careful once we find somebody. You hear scary things these days. I wouldn't want to hear of you being hurt trying to save the bird.

Btw--still looking for people to contact. You're sure you don't know anyone? No neighbors, or kindly old ladies, or crazy animal lover people?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

E-mail that Happy loft place now...there's a "contact us" link on their homepage.

Mcdonalds...I doubt they would be of any help. 

Kaoru...you must know SOME family who loves animals ? Pet birds ? Chickens ? Any of that ? A friend at school ???


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

There's a bird clinic in your town, but some of them are like the rehabbers with pigeons. 

Ask before giving the bird to them what their policy is. This bird looks to be in much too good of shape to be put down. I think all he needs in good food, a warm home, and some meds to be ship shape again. 

http://www.theanimalhosp.com/


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.hapycolofts.com/lofts/contact/contact.html
This is their email form. Looks like this place might be your best bet.

Chic & Judy Brooks
6852 S. Walnut Ave.
Fresno, CA 93706

559.497.6772


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I was editing when you replied...wanna make sure you got all the info:

....


Jaye said:


> There are some members here from Fresno.
> 
> *"fresnobirdman" , "shanal", *and *"pigeonnewb"* are in Fresno, and *"yvannava"* is in Visalia...*"bbcdon"* in Porterville...I have contacted all of them...
> 
> ...


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Jaye said:


> I was editing when you replied...wanna make sure you got all the info:
> 
> ....


sorry, I'm getting all high strung with this. kind of a worrier...


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Libis said:


> http://www.hapycolofts.com/lofts/contact/contact.html
> This is their email form. Looks like this place might be your best bet.
> 
> Chic & Judy Brooks
> ...


*D'OH ! * Brilliant minds think alike, I guess....


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll be super careful, the gas station and McDonalds has cameras!  All the people I know are fish, dog, and cat people. No one seems to like birds... My side neighbor might but I don't think he likes pigeons, he's always saying they poop everywhere. I start my day by taking the hose and clearing the poop at the door, its pretty bad. Theres just so many of them and saving them is unheard of here. I only hear stories of people freezing them or shooting them only to put them on a stick outside to scare others. (I hate Fresno!) The people here are so narrow minded and only care about dogs, the few that care about cats are uncommon and the select few who care about lesser creatures like fish, birds, rodents and such are almost unheard of... I've already tried facebook in case I missed one of my friends that might care for it, but I got messages like this: why would you harbor that diseased flying rat...do you have any idea that types of diseases it must have. Some said, Good luck, but not much are helpful


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Kaoru said:


> I'll be super careful, the gas station and McDonalds has cameras!  All the people I know are fish, dog, and cat people. No one seems to like birds... My side neighbor might but I don't think he likes pigeons, he's always saying they poop everywhere. I start my day by taking the hose and clearing the poop at the door, its pretty bad. Theres just so many of them and saving them is unheard of here. I only hear stories of people freezing them or shooting them only to put them on a stick outside to scare others. (I hate Fresno!) The people here are so narrow minded and only care about dogs, the few that care about cats are uncommon and the select few who care about lesser creatures like fish, birds, rodents and such are almost unheard of... I've already tried facebook in case I missed one of my friends that might care for it, but I got messages like this: why would you harbor that diseased flying rat...do you have any idea that types of diseases it must have. Some said, Good luck, but not much are helpful



you should let them know that mammals spread far more disease to humans than is physically possible from a bird. Birds' body temp is too high to harbor very many illnesses that can hurt you. Dogs and cats are actually far more dangerous to your health. 

What about the friend with the fishes? I'm a fishy person too, you never know. 

Make sure you email that loft (happycolofts) I think he could be the best help.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I wonder if the central California pigeon club could help???
http://www.ccpigeonclub.net/


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Or the Fresno Racing pigeon club?

Fresno Racing Pigeon Club
73 E Jefferson Ave
Fresno CA 93706-5926

Tel: 559-486-7294


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay, sent! I hope Happy loft replies soon. They appear to be a group that auctions birds?? Are you guys sure they take feral pigeons?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Libis said:


> I wonder if the central California pigeon club could help???
> http://www.ccpigeonclub.net/


Ha...that's just where I was...!!!! Here's the contact info for the people there...send an e-mail or call, Kaoru.

President - James George
(559) 266-4730

Vice President - Martha George

Secretary - James Clarkson
(559) 250-5250 - [email protected]

Treasurer - James Clarkson
Show Supers - Ken Larrey

Junior Show Secretary - Vacant

Raffle Coordinator - James George


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

My fishy friends are kinda my converts and they only have dogs, cats and bunnies. They had birds but they died due to mistreatment so they never got any again. They would be mistreating fish if they didn't know me


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't have a car, but if there is a way to get the bird to me, I can take him. 

I'm no great expert with wing injuries, but I do have access to a vet, and I have meds on hand.....


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone, it really helps. I'm going to email these guys as well. Its like 12 am so I dont want to call D: (I've been staying up most of the time cause I worry about this little guy, running on like a few hours of sleep >_<)


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Kaoru...here's the thing...any loft or racing club might not TAKE an injured Feral...but right NOW, what your pal needs most is antibiotics. And since you cannot tell your mom to go order some online or buy some locally, the only people who are gonna have some are loftkeepers, pigeon racers, or other Forum members.

This might NOT be the answer to all of your problems, though...because, again...hopefully it'll solve the immediate meds issue, but you really do still need to try to find someone who can keep your buddy at their house without it being a big drama (in the event no nearby Pigeon person offers to take him/her in).


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Uh...if you are in Oakland, CA like it says, then I can't D: I can if you are somewhere closeby like Clovis or Fresno cause I would have to bike.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Kaoru said:


> Okay, sent! I hope Happy loft replies soon. They appear to be a group that auctions birds?? Are you guys sure they take feral pigeons?


Happy loft is a guy who privately breeds/raises pigeons like a lot of the people on this site. He sells them too.



minimonkey said:


> I don't have a car, but if there is a way to get the bird to me, I can take him.
> 
> I'm no great expert with wing injuries, but I do have access to a vet, and I have meds on hand.....


I'm so glad you got my message! I hope it works out. 

Looks like a long drive... I wonder if you guys could meet at the middle if Kaoru can find a trusted adult to get her that far (maybe a grandma or something?) and if minimonkey can find someone. I don't know, there's gotta be a way to get it to work.


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

I was looking to see if anyone I knew at my old school knew, I remember them taking in birds of the like that were injured so they might possibly be able to hold him momentarily.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Jaye said:


> Kaoru...here's the thing...any loft or racing club might not TAKE an injured Feral...but right NOW, what your pal needs most is antibiotics. And since you cannot tell your mom to go order some online or buy some locally, the only people who are gonna have some are loftkeepers, pigeon racers, or other Forum members.
> 
> This might NOT be the answer to all of your problems, though...because, again...hopefully it'll solve the immediate meds issue, but you really do still need to try to find someone who can keep your buddy at their house without it being a big drama (in the event no nearby Pigeon person offers to take him/her in).


He also needs seed mix.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Kaoru said:


> Uh...if you are in Oakland, CA like it says, then I can't D: I can if you are somewhere closeby like Clovis or Fresno cause I would have to bike.


Is there any way you can get your grandma or someone to drive you down? A doting aunt/uncle or something? Is there any way to convince your mom if it's to drop off the bird never to be seen again?


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Grandma can't and I dont have any aunts or uncles that are familiar with us. I know I'm shooting down a lot of options but I'm very limited and my mom would never drive me out of town to drop off a bird  My best bet is to see if I can go to the food for less down the street and hope their medical isle has anti biotics.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

It's a good haul from Oakland to Fresno.

Minimonkey, thanks for being there, though.

We have touched a lotta bases in the Fresno area...odds are someone will come thru. Antibiotics cannot be bought at any convenience or super market. They are either by prescription or available thru pigeon or farm animal supply places....OR someone may have some human-grade ones (but this would mean you'd have to ask other adults if they have any...and then would this get back to mom ?) Penicillin, Amoxycillin, Cipro, Baytril, Ceclor, Augmentin, Cephalexin are all human grade antibiotics which would work.

But Kaoru...get some sleep now (you dang kids stay up too late !  )

You have done very well by your Pigeon friend and you both need some shuteye.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Kaoru said:


> Grandma can't and I dont have any aunts or uncles that are familiar with us. I know I'm shooting down a lot of options but I'm very limited and my mom would never drive me out of town to drop off a bird  My best bet is to see if I can go to the food for less down the street and hope their medical isle has anti biotics.


I'd call all the racing clubs and stuff first. you might find someone who can help. 

Probably what you'll find at foods for less is neosporin. He needs a bit more than just that.


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

But people are responding more now D: I'll wait till 1, then I'll sleep.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Kaoru said:


> But people are responding more now D: I'll wait till 1, then I'll sleep.


lol. I forgot the time difference for a second there. It's much later here.

You might be better off sleeping now and getting up by 9 or 10 am to start making some calls.


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Hmmm, perhaps. Ugh...I hope I dont wake up to screaming, I fear that so much, that my mom would see him under my desk. He would be in the closet but she frequents it too much. Alright, I'm off till tomorrow. I hope someone responds so I can just talk to them first thing in the morning XD


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

You are so sweet to be helping this bird! I am trying to see if anyone we know might be traveling near the Fresno in the next day or so ---

The main concern right now with the bird is infection -- that's why it needs antibiotics. 

If there is a way to meet half way, we could probably swing that... my roommate is an animal lover and could be bribed into driving that far, I think. There's a chance she might know someone who will be passing through, too -- her dad's company has an office in the Fresno area....


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I just found a listing of CA pigeon breeders:

http://mumtazticloft.com/Pigeonbreeders.asp?Viewb=CA

I'm not sure exactly which cities are close, but if minimonkey can't find a way to get the bird, maybe one of these people lives closer?


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Alright, I'm just going to give him his blankie hopefully he'll be less stressed so by the time he gets to someone it'll be okay.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

My roommate is a total doll -- we can come to Fresno and pick him up tomorrow afternoon  

Send me a private message and we will find a way to make this happen.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

minimonkey said:


> My roommate is a total doll -- we can come to Fresno and pick him up tomorrow afternoon
> 
> Send me a private message and we will find a way to make this happen.


YES! I'm so glad this worked!!!!!


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Theres one in fresno! I'll call him in the morning. I have no idea what the not to the side means. What are Embertons, fireballs, reeds, higgins, and rubies? Bird types?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Kaoru said:


> Theres one in fresno! I'll call him in the morning. I have no idea what the not to the side means. What are Embertons, fireballs, reeds, higgins, and rubies? Bird types?


Kaoru--Minimonkey says she can pick up the bird tomorrow afternoon. Please see her message


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

YES!! Good thing I didnt sleep yet! XD I'll PM you


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

I know, I didn't see it until after I posted though, everyones just replying so fast all of a sudden haha. We all posted at :43!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Kaoru said:


> What are Embertons, fireballs, reeds, higgins, and rubies? Bird types?


I think they're bird colors or strains. 
I couldn't find any info on Embertons, reeds, higgins, or rubies, but here's a thread about fireball rollers: 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f39/fireball-rollers-30276.html

Apparently the fireballs take their dives while flying really really deep and fly really really high.


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

They might just be breeder terms haha. I'm so glad he's going to be in better hands. I hate being helpless and I bet hes mad at me too


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

So quick question. I know after all of this, it won't be my business but will he ever be able to fly again? Or will he be a cripple T~T?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll post updates with his progress... of course it will still be your business -- you are the one who rescued him!

I hope he will be able to fly well and even be released (we have a flock that lives on our roof, so there would be a home flock for him to join) -- though if he can't, he's welcome to stay with me. I have a number of others, and they have very cushy lives. I think they are pretty happy birds.

His recovery depends on the extent of the injury -- I'm guessing it is a predator wound, and I am hoping it isn't broken.... if it is just a flesh wound, and if there isn't a deep infection, he will almost certainly be able to fly well again. If it is a break, he will probably still be able to fly, but maybe not as well as before. Sometimes even bad breaks can recover fully.

I'll definitely be keeping all of you up to date on his healing.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow...good stuff, Minimonkey. Thanks for doing that.

And thanks to you, too Kaoru....you saved your pal's life.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, I am getting ready to head off to Fresno  I'm bringing a disinfected carrier, saline wound wash, a very dilute iodine solution, colloidal silver spray (for the wound), Baytril, seeds, electrolyte solution, and some pro-performance pills (a good all around vitamin/amino blend) .

I wish I had some Clavamox, but the batch I had was too old to use -- so Baytril it is for now. That seems to be the second choice for punctures, and some even prefer it. I can readlily get straight amoxicillin, but I think Baytril may be a better choice.

I'll do an emergency intervention on the road, and then thoroughly clean and syringe-irrigate the wound once we are home. This should at least put the brakes on infection taking hold any further though.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Okay -- nearly ten hours later, and six hundred miles, and we are home --

The bird appears to have been shot -- not clear if it was a b.b. or maybe a .22, but he has a hole all the way through his wing -- I am going to irrigate it well once we settle down from the car ride, and see if I can assess the damage a bit better. 

Good news is that it doesn't appear to have gone into any kind of systemic infection -- he's alert, eating well, and in remarkably good shape for a bird with this severe an injury.

I'll keep all of you updated --


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, it looked like that sort of wound.

Kaoru...if you had any inclination (and I know you are a kid, so if not..I understand) I think you should report to the police or Fresno animal control that someone is shooting pigeons outside, in public. In the very least they would make a report/note of it and the area where it may be happening..should it ever happen again in the future.

BTW, K.....you are quite something ! 

A very strong and courageous kid...you saved your buddy's life and managed to keep him safe and going in a situation which was hardly optimal. I applaud your efforts and your heart !!

Minimonkey...Cipro should be fine for the wound...hopefully it passed thru and didn't do too much orthopedic damage. Keep us updated, and yeah, that was a hella long haul (and I hear it's hot down there these days).

And Libis...thank YOU too...for helping K along and also the quick thinking in contacting CA members !!!


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Okay -- wound is clean, pigeon fed and hydrated, and mighty cranky! Poor guy had a long day, and was actually quite feisty when we got home ... grunting and wingflapping me  So much for the docile temperament  

It does look like the bullet passed through -- there is an exit wound, and a deep bruise under the wing on his chest -- but it didn't enter the body there. I think it was a b.b. -- the exit wound is pretty small. 

He has a lot of the dark green bruising (biliverdin) around the exit, but no signs of infection that I can see. There's no odor to the wound and it actually cleaned up well. 

I do think there is a break, but it is so bruised and swollen that I couldn't tell too much tonight ... the wrist joint is very, very inflamed. 

I'm not attempting a splint right now -- he's holding the wing up (it isn't dragging) and he isn't worrying at the wound. I think it could use to aerate and drain without anything covering it. 

I'll see what it looks like in the morning, and work from there. 

Sadly, I doubt animal control would do a thing about the pigeon shootings... Fresno is not a very warm and fuzzy place that way.  That sort of thing happens here, too, but less frequently -- I have a hen who had also been shot. She actually healed up very well, but it took a long time.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Bless you Minimonkey and Kaoru for taking the effort to save this little creature. Also, to the helpful Libis & Jaye. We truly need more kind people like you in this planet!

Thanks for the update Mini, looking forward to reading about his recovery. Such a kind soul for taking him in! Thanks lots!


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm very glad he is in better hands now, and thank you everyone so much for helping me along with this  And especially minimonkey since you had to drive down to this smog pit of a town and back. Minimonkey is right about the animal control, at one point kids visited my house and threw rocks or had bb guns and the most I could do was tell them to scram since its my house. The people here do it for fun and its so very common that there really is nothing that could be done, although I will try even if it means getting laughed at. I hate people who treat animals like this  But yeah~ Once again, thank you for everyone that helped make his save possible, it really means a lot!


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I really hate that kind of cruelty too  I just don't begin to understand it.

I am so glad that there are kind people who will step in to help -- it means a lot to me to be part of this community. 

Kaoru, you did a great job with this little guy -- you are the reason he is alive today. I will post some pictures of him as he continues to heal -- I feel pretty confident that he will make a full recovery. 

If he can't be released, I am happy to give him a home -- he'll fit right in with my merry little band of rescues.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I was wondering today... what would the world be like if people were unconditionally kind to each other and to other living things? Kindness seems like such a rare thing in this world... wonderful when it does happen, though.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow I an very sorry I missed all this action. I've been very busy this week and didn't even log on at all. I just logged in this morning and had a PM from Jaye. If anyone ever needs to get a hold of me for pigeon stuff, my phone is always on. My contact is on my website and I am always willing to help. I am glad this situation came out okay and if anyone ever needs any help in then near future don't hesitate to call me.

My website


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Kaoru said:


> I'm very glad he is in better hands now, and thank you everyone so much for helping me along with this  And especially minimonkey since you had to drive down to this smog pit of a town and back. Minimonkey is right about the animal control, at one point kids visited my house and threw rocks or had bb guns and the most I could do was tell them to scram since its my house. The people here do it for fun and its so very common that there really is nothing that could be done, although I will try even if it means getting laughed at. I hate people who treat animals like this  But yeah~ Once again, thank you for everyone that helped make his save possible, it really means a lot!


Okay, I will say now....this is going to be a slight digression but it needs to be said:

Even in a podunk town, your assumptions are incorrect about the shooting. Regardless of whether or not there are any animal cruelty statutes (and I am certain there *are)*...there are statutes on firing a bb gun in public...this is what I am saying. 
THAT is what you call about. "There are people shooting bb guns all over the place over here", or "People are shooting on my property, I'm 12 years old and I'm scared". If you have a vid camera or camera, that is what you take pics of. Police may not want to bother, but again....it is a public danger and one or the other is gonna be on the books in any place in CA.

It's quite sad for people to just say "oh, gosh...what are you gonna do about it ? there's nothing I can do about it." When there is something you can do about it. It is really not too much to take some pics, call the police, and report the situation. Again...they would be required to keep a report on it, in the very least. And if the situation repeats, then you call again and report again.

It''s easier to just shrug and do nothing, I know. But Pigeons and animals in general have few human friends, and you are one of them...so you have to fill that void when you can (particularly when the problem literally comes knocking at your door). Alerting the proper authorities as to kids dangerously shooting in public is not outside the abilities of most people.

Sorry for the soapbox, but "nothing can be done" just isn't really so....one should do all that they _can_ do given their position. It stinks, it's uncomfortable, you may even feel you are overstepping. But...if anything's gonna change, it needs to begin with you. Then, when they have done that, taken all the steps you can in your position...then one can feel that they have done right.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

pigeonnewb said:


> Wow I an very sorry I missed all this action. I've been very busy this week and didn't even log on at all. I just logged in this morning and had a PM from Jaye. If anyone ever needs to get a hold of me for pigeon stuff, my phone is always on. My contact is on my website and I am always willing to help. I am glad this situation came out okay and if anyone ever needs any help in then near future don't hesitate to call me.
> 
> My website


 Thanks for replying...this is why I love this site. Anyone in Fresno should keep your info on hand.


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

The incident with the kids was already dealt with as this was a while back and thats when I found out that it wasnt allowed. My mom had called and reported it. They have stopped for the most part, now they play with these expensive miniature cars instead of bb guns. I know its aggravating to know something is going on and "nothing can be done" but the thing is, I have done something. It was ignored, I tried again and they kinda scoffed. You can tell by their tone. Unless I have evidence which I dont have(I've only see them do it directly once back then, but I'm highly suspecting its those same kids) and until I catch them on camera or something then I can't get them for it. The last time, all they did was inform the people of our neighborhood that it wasn't allowed, but clearly, they still do it. It sounds like I'm sitting around, and thats about all I can do, but I do email them and I do call because that is what I can do. My mom could do more, but until it affects her life, what I say or do doesnt matter, much less the neighbors. All I can say is, I've done what I can and minimonkey has taught me a few things so if something like this happens again, I can probably deal with it better than I have this time. Of course I wouldn't be able to care for him in the long run, but at least his life wont be in danger before and when I do find someone who can care for him.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Pigeonnewb --

Good to have a Fresno resource!!! That is quite a trek from the Bay Area.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I know how frustrating it is to call the authorities only be be blown off... you've done a lot to make the situation better already 

You also have to keep in mind your own safety -- getting on the bad side of violent people isn't always a great move in the long run. It sounds like you are doing all you can.

Hopefully these kids keep themselves busy with their expensive toy cars and don't return to the bb guns.....


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

minimonkey said:


> Pigeonnewb --
> 
> Good to have a Fresno resource!!! That is quite a trek from the Bay Area.


Good for future reference if I ever need emergency assistance with an injured pigeon again. And minimonkey, I'm so sorry you had to do that DX


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, our little friend is doing VERY well today!  His wound is looking a lot better, no sign of infection at all -- he's holding the wing up well, perching on his bowl, eating and drinking enthusiastically, poops look quite good -- and WOW is he strong! 

There is a lot of swelling in the joint.. but I was able to feel around it, and I don't think the bullet is still in there... it is just very bruised. No odor, no discharge from the area at all. 

I just irrigated the wound again -- those little sterile saline sinus rinses for infants are just perfect for cleaning a wound like this... gentle spray, no preparation, easy to manage with one hand while holding a grumpy male pigeon in the other.... I also rinsed it with a very dilute solution made from sterile water and liquid Baytril (Phil recommended this in an older post, and several people have had good luck with it.) 

Pigeon is FEISTY today -- grunting up a storm. I convinced him to whack me with the good wing, rather than the bad one...lol. This is really encouraging...  

He's also pretty relaxed on the whole -- was perching on one foot last night, looking quite content with his accomodations. 


As for the police issue and bb guns-- I ran into that in the old neighborhood where I lived in Oakland -- it was in an area where you'd be lucky to get a police response if *you* got shot, much less for a bird. I finally just went and talked to the guy who was doing the shooting, since he lived in the neighborhood -- he had a pit-bull puppy that he loved like crazy (and treated really well), and I told him to imagine if someone was shooting at his puppy for fun. That thought really upset him....so he started target shooting aluminum cans instead of living things. 

Too bad it doesn't work out that way more often.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Happy to hear that he's such a spunky little bird! It would be hard for me not to keep one with all that personality!


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I actually have a hen who would be just perfect for him... she's about as grumpy as they come  She was a paratyphoid rescue who never regained full use of her wing.... and I think she's never quite forgiven me for saving her life and giving her a home.

If he stays, maybe I will play matchmaker.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Wound is looking really good today -- healing quickly, and the swelling has gone down a lot in the joint. 

I will keep him on the Baytril for a few more days to be safe (it has antiinflammatory properties, too, so that is good) -- but I see no evidence of infection at all.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Good news....all around. I am glad he/she improves and also glad, Kaoru, that your mom had alerted the authorities.

...."getting on the bad side of violent people" should not dissuade someone from contacting the proper authorities, and I am glad at least that was done. If that was the general practice ( not doing anything out of fear ) , our animal friends would be much worse off than they are now. As I noted, Pigeons have very few advocates, thus all the more important to act on their behalf.

Kaoru, you should be very happy...you saved your pal and it sounds like he/she may have a decent chance at release, even. This situation had a lot of potentially bad ways it could have gone...and it's a tribute to yo that you did such a good job (as well as Mini, which sorta goes w/o saying).


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

If its in the joint, does it usually heal all the way ? And yays for the no infection part~


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Joint injuries can be tricky - but I think this guy has a very good chance of healing all the way  He's already holding his wing almost normally, and seems to have a good range of motion in it. I'm very happily surprised at how well it is healing up, and how fast. 

He may very well be able to be released -- and if not, I can give him a happy home and the company of other pigeons.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Daily update -- he's doing remarkably well. The wound is healing up nicely and cleanly, and he has a lot of movement in the wing. What a gorgeous bird!


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

Pictures ~


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll get some pics up this weekend -- but wow, you can barely see the wound now unless you really look for it. The swelling has gone way, way down... The chest bruise got pretty nasty looking for a few days, but it is a lot better now, too. 

Kaoru, remember how sweet and gentle he was when you had him? Well, not anymore...lol -- he is so feisty and grumpy now (this is a very good thing, it means he is feeling well again!) 

Sometimes they seem really tame when they are injured or ill, but when they get well, they start acting much more like themselves again. 

He was stomping around in his carrier and cooing and grunting today -- this one is apparently very male  He doesn't appear to be afraid of me at all -- just annoyed when I handle him -- again, this is a very good sign.

We're going to try some small, controlled flying this weekend and see how it goes -- I've been keeping him in the carrier so that he won't over-stress the wing by using it too much while it is healing -- but he is definitely TIRED of the carrier, so I will be moving him into a cage this weekend that allows him to start using the wing more. I'm certain he will regain at least some flight ability -- and perhaps all of it, at this rate.

All in all, I am astounded at how fast this bird has healed, and how healthy he seems on the whole. His appetite is great, his droppings look wonderful, he's quite strong -- no visible signs of canker (though I am going to treat him for it just to be safe. )

He's really a stunning bird, with SO much personality!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

What a fantastic rate of recovery!


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

That's good to hear~ Its a good thing hes doing so well now. Oh and how do you go about controlled flying? I've heard of people who leave the cage open and have them fly around the room and people who have a long cage where they kinda fly around in. Do you do something similar or am I totally off on that?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm going to try putting him in a small room (safe from injury potential) and see how he does... and then I will determine what to do from there. I have a large "flight cage" that the majority of my birds live in all the time... and I am building another one soon for the ones who have special needs (they are in separate cages at the moment) .

I'll probably end up moving him into a cage that allows him enough room to fly small distances, and then we will go for longer flaps outside the cage as he continues to get better. 

He's been cooing a lot today, and stomping around... he would definitely like to get out of the carrier!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Great news !!!


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Well -- good news, bad news. He's been dubbed "Winchester" (my roommate named him that due to the gunshot, sorry for the dark humor -- but the name really fits him). 

Winchester is not looking like he is going to regain much flight. He's in a large cat cage, and he can make it up and down from the perches, but that is about the extent of his flying. I am pretty sure a tendon was severed by the bullet. 

He is healed almost completely in terms of the wound -- aside from a pronounced droop to the wing, you can't even tell there was an injury -- and he is healthy overall, very spunky, and making eyes at a hen in the hutch next to him... but I think he is going to have to be satisfied to become a member of my little band of rescues. 

I was really hoping this one could be released, but the bullet just did too much structural damage  I think he will always have very limited flight ability.

I can give him a pretty good life... a large, indoor space, and the company of other pigeons, so I hope that is a reasonable substitute for a life in the wild. 

I'm spending my Thanksgiving break building some additional bird housing ... I am going to make sure everyone has ample flight space all the time, as well as building another large flight run for them to use for out of the cage time -- 

I've got one large flight cage/aviary that houses my main flock, and am building some "special needs" hutches for the ones who can't be housed with the main group. I don't really care for the cat cages -- they are sufficient for temporary housing, but they aren't nearly as nice (or clean) as the screened in aviary I built.... so I am setting about to do some construction and have everyone properly housed for the winter. 

Thankfully, our space allows for a lot of bird space.


----------



## Kaoru (Oct 13, 2011)

That is good news about his wing  I'm sure even if he can't be released, he will be fine with the company of other birds like him. It is a shame that he can't but it is for his own good afterall


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Just wanted to update on this bird -- he's doing quite well. 

He never recovered much flight -- looks like the bullet severed a tendon in the wing -- he can fly to and from his perches, but that is the extent of his flight ability. 

That said, he is a robust, fierce and mighty pigeon who wingflaps the heck out of me, and stomps around cooing ferociously and strutting his stuff for the ladies. I'm hoping to end up with a single hen for a mate for him at some point soon. He's adapted to living here, and seems to be quite content. He is an utterly gorgeous bird with a ton of personality -- and he is male, male, MALE


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

minimonkey said:


> Just wanted to update on this bird -- he's doing quite well.
> 
> He never recovered much flight -- looks like the bullet severed a tendon in the wing -- he can fly to and from his perches, but that is the extent of his flight ability.
> 
> That said, he is a robust, fierce and mighty pigeon who wingflaps the heck out of me, and stomps around cooing ferociously and strutting his stuff for the ladies. I'm hoping to end up with a single hen for a mate for him at some point soon. He's adapted to living here, and seems to be quite content. He is an utterly gorgeous bird with a ton of personality -- and he is male, male, MALE


Lol, that's awesome


----------

